

List of BYU Startups - adammichaelc
http://www.adamchavez.net/blog/byu-startups/

======
mdolon
Pretty impressive, especially since so many of those startups are by current
students! It would be interesting to see similar lists for other schools as
well (perhaps even my own).

~~~
adammichaelc
What school do you go to?

~~~
mdolon
University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill

